
Australian regulator says Google misled users over data privacy issues - dredmorbius
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-google-australia/australian-regulator-says-google-misled-users-over-data-privacy-issues-idUSKCN24R0VQ
======
sebwi
prior discussion on this -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23961881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23961881)

